
Justin.tv live stream of AngelConf (starts 1:30 PST) - pg
http://www.justin.tv/angelconf
======
spydez
Anybots said yesterday during their live demo / Q&A session that they were
going to use their QA bot to schmooze with folks before/after the conf.

Does anyone have any more details? I don't remember them mentioning a url or
anything...

~~~
pg
Yes, that's true. Presumably it will be on the Anybots stream.

<http://www.justin.tv/anybots>

------
cool-RR
Will there be a download available? Justin.tv never works smoothly for me.

~~~
emmett
Yes, and it's been supersmooth so far today.

------
wayne
"Due to high demmand for this content we are unable to connect you at this
time. Contact your ISP and request that they peer with justin.tv to increase
service. You can still access this content if you pay for a subscription to
justin.tv."

:(

~~~
timr
Can you tell me what browser you're using and from what country you're
connecting? An IP address would be especially helpful.

Backchannel me: tim -> justin dot tv

------
alain94040
As someone interested in getting into the angel game, these were my takeaways
from the session:

1) deal flow: shmooze with the existing big players and eventually they may
let you in on a deal. Don't try to do a deal alone. Eventually if you have
some kind of specialty, deal flow may come to you.

2) plan to invest in at least 3 (preferably 12) startups, otherwise you are
just buying a lottery ticket

------
thingsilearned
Link to the Archives: <http://www.justin.tv/angelconf/archive>

~~~
wayne
Works! I'm new to Justin.tv but here are two tips:

* Choose the second entry from the "Recent Broadcasts" list.

* Don't worry about the meter showing the video as only 2 minutes long.. after the 2 minutes are up it wraps back to the beginning and keeps running.

------
gcheong
Where are the legal documents posted that the lawyers mentioned?

~~~
thingsilearned
<http://www.ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html>

~~~
gcheong
Thanks!

------
vaksel
is the sound really hollow for anyone else? I can barely understand what they
are saying.

~~~
dshah
Takes a lot of effort to hear it. I think the mic is too far from the speaker
(and likely built-in to the camera).

~~~
ggruschow
It looked more like it was strapped on top to me, but I didn't bother to look
up close.

